# Fair Price for Jotul 550 Rockland?



## MagnumPI (Dec 14, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing a wood insert the Jotul 550. $2,999.00 seems like a high price for the insert. The store wants to charge another 675.00 for the installation. With the chimney liner the total cost is $4300.00. Seems very high to me. What do you guys think? I can probably install myself and save the $675.00.


----------



## jotulguy (Dec 14, 2010)

You are able to take the tax credit on that whole price($1,500). So its really $2,800 total after the tax credit. As far as the dealer pricing, it seems to be on par with MSRP. Most specialty retailers sell at MSRP.


----------



## RNLA (Dec 14, 2010)

If you install yourself get some tough guys or it will make you wish you did. Oh and adhere to the local and manufacturer codes, rules, ETC.


----------



## AK13 (Dec 14, 2010)

jotulguy said:
			
		

> You are able to take the tax credit on that whole price($1,500). So its really $2,800 total after the tax credit. As far as the dealer pricing, it seems to be on par with MSRP. Most specialty retailers sell at MSRP.



That's not quite true.  You only can take 30% up to $1500 so you'll pay more like $3k after taxes.  The price looks very fair to me since its exactly what I paid for mine this year!


----------



## AK13 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry, double post.  So I'll add that mine was actually 10% less than that on sale so I got it for that price with the blue/black enamel which is an excellent finish.


----------



## vector1701 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Price:

Jotul 550 Rockland in brown-mahogany enamel with cast iron surround - $2999 (+$400 discounted)
Stainless Steel Liner - $512
Liner Insulation kit - $360
Delivery - $119
Tax - $270
Installation - $510

*Total = $4770 (I paid more for the brown enamel finish and the liner insulation kit, hell the gov't is giving me an automatic 30% rebate...subtract $760 without those add-ons)*


----------



## bboulier (Dec 14, 2010)

Price looks about right to me.  I paid $4,400 including installation, liner, etc.


----------



## jotulguy (Dec 14, 2010)

AK13 said:
			
		

> jotulguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh... good catch! Sorry for the mis-information. I was wrong on that one.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup, I paid right about $4400 in May.  I spent many hours researching and researching, calling all over the place and finally decided on the local guy.  I went through all kinds of scenarios trying to figure out a way to save a few bucks, but I eventually realized that the best thing was to go local.  Who knows if the guy 60 miles away was going to provide reliable service?  At least I knew that the local guy had been in business for many, many years and had a good reputation.  I could have saved a couple bucks by going somewhere else most likely, but in the end the little extra money I paid was worth the peace of mind knowing that there was someone close by to help me if I needed it.  
I've made a couple phone calls with inquiries and they've always been more than willing to help me out.  Sometimes its more than just the money.


----------



## gibson (Dec 15, 2010)

Should be about $2600 for matte-black.  Stove only.


----------



## jotulguy (Dec 15, 2010)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Should be about $2600 for matte-black.  Stove only.



MSRP $2,903...actually.


----------

